# muzzleloader question



## lovefishing77 (Sep 15, 2007)

looking to buy a muzzleloader, how far can one shoot can somebody tell me please. I am new to the sport.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have heard out to 100 yards with some of the better one that shoot the magnum loads. the barrell twist is important too. 1 in 27 is best but 1 in 32 is most common on the cheaper models.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

It depends on what you want to spend, unfortunately, on how far you can depend on your muzzleloader to shoot accurately. Go to Savage Arms web site or look at the Thompson Contenders to see true long shooters. There was a thread about a week ago where a member was selling a TC Contender I believe. Both those guns, with the proper loads, will reach out 250 yds. no problem.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I use a Thompson Omega 50cal. and zeroed it at 100 yards, shoots a tight group with powerbelt bullets 295 grain. I use two 50 grain triple 7 pellets. The heavy bullet knocks the deer down and the lower powder charge mushrooms the bullet but does'nt put big hole and damage. I have been very happy with mine and it is very easy to clean too. Have not lost a deer with it yet.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I shot my first deer with my TC Omega during the extended weekend. I use a 250 gr. bullet and 2 50 gr. pellets. Shot a Doe at 65 yards and dropped her. I bought a new shotgun 3 years ago for deer hunting, but after taking a deer with my muzzleloader, I AM HOOKED!

It is just a shame cause I can't let a 600 dollar shotgun sit in the closet during shotgun season.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

If you are indeed serious about buying a quality muzzleloader I would seriously look at the Savage 10ML II "Smokeless" muzzleloaders. I can push a 270 gr Platinum Powerbelt bullet at 2200 fps that was very terminal on a large doe at 154 yards this past gun season. These muzzleloaders have that added benefit of Savage's Accu-Trigger. They retail for 500-600.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

The real answer lies in one's own ability to shoot that far... Knights and T/C's are all legit 200yd guns, in capable hands. There's documented 300yd kills with the Savage. And, if you happen to have $3000.00 laying around, there's Bad Bull Muzzleloaders. Those guns have a muzzlebrake for a reason: http://www.badbullmuzzleloaders.com/


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Now that is a serious "smokeless" muzzleloader that also carries the typical custom price. I'll take my Savage at 15&#37; of the costs. I'm looking forward to taking a nice Muley next year in Nebraska with my smokeless Savage muzzleloader.

The Knights, T/Cs and other Black Powder rifles ballastics make them good 150 yard rifles. They start lacking the terminal performance past 150 yards due to their lower velocities and energy.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Thoes Bad Bulls are incredible. Never heard of them before. I'm going to have to see if I can't find somthing of my wifes to sell so I can get me one


----------

